# Anyone tried a flusher on an angle box?



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Just curious, has anyone ever tried a can am direct flusher instead of an anglehead on an angle box? ...Does it work?


----------



## walltools (Sep 15, 2009)

*Yes, a Direct Flusher can be used on a Corner Box.*



Kiwiman said:


> Just curious, has anyone ever tried a can am direct flusher instead of an anglehead on an angle box? ...Does it work?


 
I've noticed that the Can Am Flusher has a slightly smaller (and just by a few thousands) ball receiver than the typical Angle Head does. This is because a CamAm Compound Tube ball end is slightly smaller than a typical Corner Box Ball End. Thus, the Can Am Direct Flusher may not spin as loose as an Angle Head does on a Corner Box. I know that they are tight on a Blue Line Corner Box. 

If you try it out, let me know how it works for you.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

walltools said:


> I've noticed that the Can Am Flusher has a slightly smaller (and just by a few thousands) ball receiver than the typical Angle Head does. This is because a CamAm Compound Tube ball end is slightly smaller than a typical Corner Box Ball End. Thus, the Can Am Direct Flusher may not spin as loose as an Angle Head does on a Corner Box. I know that they are tight on a Blue Line Corner Box.
> 
> If you try it out, let me know how it works for you.


I know that they do fit comfortably because I have a set of standard flushers and out of curiosity I clipped one on the northstar angle box to see if they fit, thats what made me wonder if others do use this combination, I only ever here of people using tubes or mudrunners with them. Maybe I'll have to drill a mud hole in the flusher just to try it:brows:.


----------



## TheToolDr (Nov 27, 2009)

*Direct flusher on angle box*

Corner heads that will fit a Mudrunner should work on any of the angle boxes. Many of my friends around the world have told me the flusher works fine on second coat after bedding with angle head, but not so well the other way around.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

TheToolDr said:


> Corner heads that will fit a Mudrunner should work on any of the angle boxes. Many of my friends around the world have told me the flusher works fine on second coat after bedding with angle head, but not so well the other way around.


I know what you mean, the flushers don't leave a sharp crisp corner and running an angle head over top will dig in to it. Thanks for your input guy's.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Guess what:brows: .... I cut a hole in one of my flushers and made it into a direct flusher. On the anglebox it run a lot easier and smoother than my angleheads. What I did was unscrewed the mount from the flusher and drilled I think about a 10mm hole in it, then for the stainless part of the flusher which is hard to drill into, I used a grinder to rough cut a hole, then before I refitted the mount to the flusher I ran a very small bead of silicon around the hole then screwed the two together, after that I used a die grinder to finish the hole in the stainless to match the mount. Then BINGO! my curiosity was satisfied.


----------

